# Защемление?



## ledok (10 Дек 2010)

Добрый день.
Несколько дней назад началась ломота в спине и плюс в животе тяжесть, потом заметила, что трудно дышать и перед сном мучительно ворочаюсь ищя удобное место. 
Все это обострилось, сидеть на работе трудно, когда стою лучше, но все равно все время хочется прилечь. Болит, тянет, ноет верхний отдел позвоночника. И грудь.
Пришла ко врачу, постучал по позвонкам, попросил нагнуться не больно, сказал что вероятнее всего защемление, но где-то далеко.
Выписал уколы Мовалис и не могу разобрать мильпамин? и рентген.
На рентген запись за две недели вперед, пока никакого диагноза нет.
Вопрос стоит ли мне колоть лекартва (т.к. они дорогостоящие) прежде чем получу результат. Может есть более дешевые аналоги лекарств, ни чуть не хуже?
Разогревающие мази помогают на небольшое время.

Спасибо


----------



## nuwa (10 Дек 2010)

ledok написал(а):


> Пришла ко врачу, постучал по позвонкам, попросил нагнуться не больно, сказал что вероятнее всего защемление, но где-то далеко.


А к какому врачу обращались? Специальность врача?

Вам не было рекомендовано сделать МРТ?


----------



## ledok (14 Дек 2010)

В регистратуре выслушав мои симптомы, направили к Неврологу.
Нет МРТ не предложили, только рентген


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (14 Дек 2010)

Лечение провести стоит, поскольку это поможет снять боль в остром периоде. Медикаментозное лечение может рекомендовать  только врач на приеме,  с учетом показаний и противопоказаний в вашем конкретном случае. Вы можете объяснить врачу, что препарат кажется Вам дорогостоящим, он предложит Вам замену.


----------



## abelar (14 Дек 2010)

ledok написал(а):


> Несколько дней назад началась ломота в спине и плюс в животе тяжесть, потом заметила, что трудно дышать и перед сном мучительно ворочаюсь ищя удобное место.


Уважаемая ledok. Вам нужно нажать на тормоз и сдать назад в диагностике Вашего недомогания. Подобные сиптомы характерны для 20-х десятков вирусной инфекции, 20-ти бактериальной инфекции, и 20-ти гельминтозов, тропические инфекции не рассматриваем.
Примите самостоятельно меры по сбору обьективных данных о своем состоянии:
1. Мониторинг температуры тела ( градусник утром и вечером)
2. Мониторинг АД с фиксацией ЧСС утром и вечером
3. Обратите внимание на возможное появление кожных высыпаний, потливости, особенно по ночам, 
Иначе, только субьективные жалобы как правило влекут очень субьективные оценки врача, как в Вашем случае: *"...сказал что вероятнее всего защемление, но где-то далеко...".*
Обратитесь к врачу еще раз. Попросите сделать анализ крови, ЭКГ, обзорный ренг. снимок. Помните: от "защемлений" еще никто не умирал, а от пропущенной пневмонии или туберкулеза (тфу-тьфу, не дай Бог)- запросто. Особенно если при этом колоть мильгамму и мовалис...umnikaiwanaiwan


----------



## Анатолий (14 Дек 2010)

Наши поликлиники совсем не хотят работать!
Соглашусь с Вами док!  И не только туберкулез и пневмония – но и заболевания сердечно сосудистой системы. Если боли будут усиливаться вызывайте скорую помощь (03).


----------



## abelar (14 Дек 2010)

Анатолий написал(а):


> – но и заболевания сердечно сосудистой системы. Если боли будут усиливаться вызывайте скорую помощь (03).


Это уж, первым делом. Иррадиация коронарных болей под лопатку, в плечо, в шею - классика жанра! Начинать нужно с ЭКГ!aiwan


----------



## kobi (14 Дек 2010)

ledok,  к  докторам, которые просят нагнуться  не сделав никаких обследований больше не обращайтесь.
1. пол - женский, судя по вашим глаголам.
2. возраст?
3. здоровая ли вы - т.е. то, что на врачебном сленге называется анамнез.
-а) были ли травмы , операции в последнее время
-б) есть ли препараты, которые вы получаете постоянно, если да, то какие и от чего.
-в) аллергия - если да, то на что и в чем выражается.
4. наличие \ отсутствие беременности
5. анализы крови-общий,биохимия-основные факторы воспаления (как минимум)
6. ЭКГ, рентген
7. осмотр  толковым врачом- вы же в столице живете!!!
8. примите обезболивающие из группы НПВС, совершенно необязательно себя дырявить, вполне можно удовлетвориться таблетками, но только после еды!!!aiwan

Это для начала, а потом разберемся по ходу дела.


----------

